# Calais Aire Warning



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

Just returned from a week touring the Normandy D Day beaches and museums, had a great week staying on aires in the small villages along the coast. Last night we arrived at the Calais aire so I could have may fix of Frites De Nation chips, having had our chips in the van we settled down to watch TV at about 20.00. There was a loud bang on the side of the van, I thought something had hit us (though there were vans either side of us) I went out with the torch and couldn't see any obvious damage. My wife noticed a couple of lads on bikes near the sea wall who were looking over our way, thought it was a one off until another bang, not as loud but on the other side of the van. I went out and the English guy in the Hymer next tome came out, seems they hit the side of his van, next minute something landed on our roof. The lads were riding on their push bikes between vans and banging on the side of them, I did shout at them but they just rode off. I didn't want them to damage my van and my wife was upset so I moved off to Gravelines, the poor guy next to me couldn't move as he had been drinking.
When we checked in for the ferry this morning the UK Customs officer advises not to stay within 15 miles of Calais, the Police are that tied up with the illegals, the scum-bags are having a field day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We left Calais this morning. There didnt seem to be as many vans there as usual. We usually stay further south and this time we spent Friday night on a little grassy Aire on our own just outside Wissant but as we were a little concerned about getting stuck the day we were leaving (This morning) we moved down to the main Aire at Wissant and found a good spot at the back of the Aire. Wissant itself is quite nice and the little snack / cafe does super Frites! . Beach was packed.

Easy 25 min drive to the ferry this morning. Might be one to consider next time.

Im never a big fan of staying in or around largish towns to be honest. Its mainly the noise factor. Must have given you a fright. Little sods.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We were advised about ten years ago not to stay anywhere near Calais and as a result have always stayed near St Omer or Ypres.
We have stayed on very few Aires due to initial poor experience.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

pneumatician said:


> We were advised about ten years ago not to stay anywhere near Calais and as a result have always stayed near St Omer or Ypres.
> We have stayed on very few Aires due to initial poor experience.


Don't be put off. I've been using aires, including Calais, for 16 years and never had a bad incident. Most are in small towns and villages and are most welcoming.

As for youths being a nuisance on this occasion, that could happen anywhere and more likely in UK. A friend of mine recently decided to overnight at Cannock Chase and was plagued by English yobs throwing eggs and banging on her van in the night. I find French youngsters generally more friendly and less menacing. Many times I have been given a bonjour by youngsters there. Imagine a young Brit saying 'good day' to a stranger :lol:

Jed


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to agree with the above. French kids do seem more respectful than UK kids but come to think of it most European children do!

Stayed on hundreds of Aires. many in superb locations with great views and felt very safe.

Some are dreadful, you just have to seek out the right ones. I just wouldnt stay in or around Calais as there are simply better places to stay nearby.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> pneumatician said:
> 
> 
> > We have stayed on very few Aires due to initial poor experience.
> ...


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Last Tuesday night we stopped overnight
in the Overflow Car park near Escalles on the route De Peuplingues near the windmill on the D243 road to Haute Escalles
No facilities at all but level nice car park
(a sign says no overnighting but the car park was totally empty mid afternoon and the only disturbance was a bout 9pm
when a bang on the side of the van another Brit Van asking if they could stay)

It was the day of the storms in the channel and we had a very windy night 


Kev


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't give up because of one bad experience or because of "what you've heard"

If you know roughly where you'll be heading then not a bad idea to download as many aires POIs as you can (Archies a good place to start) onto something like Google Earth and then spend a few hours checking out exactly what sort of location they're in, read up on some reviews and note down some GPS co-ords for your own future use. We all like different things so an aire that appeals to one might not appeal to others.

It really doesn't take long to build up a personal list of tried and tested aires.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > It really doesn't take long to build up a personal list of tried and tested aires.
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tonyt wrote: *Don't give up because of one bad experience or because of "what you've heard"
> 
> If you know roughly where you'll be heading then not a bad idea to download as many aires POIs as you can (Archies a good place to start) onto something like Google Earth and then spend a few hours checking out exactly what sort of location they're in, read up on some reviews and note down some GPS co-ords for your own future use. We all like different things so an aire that appeals to one might not appeal to others.
> 
> It really doesn't take long to build up a personal list of tried and tested aires.


And of course you can always ask on here for Aire recommendations although one persons "really nice" aire may be someone elses "really rubbish Aire". Some of the orange ones in the book that are supposed to be "Really nice" are bloody awful! 

I am always delighted to share a really good aire or even a wild camping spot. I spend hours and hours plotting and picking the best ones although you can never be 100% sure until you actually turn up what they will really be like. Just dont whatever you do make your first visit to an aire the one at St Jean Du Luz near Biarritz.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We're the same as tonyt, have four aires in the sat nav. Go to our first choice, if that's ok happy days! If not move a few miles further on to number two. We've never had to go beyond that but it's nice to be flexible in this game!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Easy solution is to use Wissant or Escalles. We always use the latter. No signs preventing it. Its called Haute Escalles.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

barryd said:


> We left Calais this morning. There didnt seem to be as many vans there as usual. We usually stay further south and this time we spent Friday night on a little grassy Aire on our own just outside Wissant but as we were a little concerned about getting stuck the day we were leaving (This morning) we moved down to the main Aire at Wissant and found a good spot at the back of the Aire. Wissant itself is quite nice and the little snack / cafe does super Frites! . Beach was packed.
> 
> Easy 25 min drive to the ferry this morning. Might be one to consider next time.
> 
> Im never a big fan of staying in or around largish towns to be honest. Its mainly the noise factor. Must have given you a fright. Little sods.


We have used Wissant twice this year, in June & again in September as an overnight before Calais. Both times there were many more MH's than there was space for, even to the extent of filling up the coach parking bays. If this continues I would imagine the local Mairie will be taking some kind of action. Strange though that most of the vans were French & Belgian.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A vote for Gravelines from us. Calais has become a cesspit thanks to the temporary tent population - I rarely feel intimidated by anyone but the scum outside Lidl in Calais tried to 'circle' me inside the shop - with a reasonable sum of cash in my pocket and a decent watch on my wrist I could have been a sitting duck. I 'made some noise/swore at them in English and the security guard dispersed them. I bought a few bits and bobs and carried on to the newer Lidl further out of town. 

They spoil wherever they pitch up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Devonboy wrote: *We have used Wissant twice this year, in June & again in September as an overnight before Calais. Both times there were many more MH's than there was space for, even to the extent of filling up the coach parking bays. If this continues I would imagine the local Mairie will be taking some kind of action. Strange though that most of the vans were French & Belgian.


This is a good point. We arrived at Wissant around 2pm and this is the end of October. By 3pm it was full. Nobody parked in the coach bays which is just as well as they also were full of coaches by 5pm. So if your going to use it get there early any time of year.

Just 1 mile around the corner however is a private Aire, bit like a CL, no services but quiet and quite nice but its on grass which is why we moved the night before we got the ferry. I Think its €5 but nobody came for the money and we were the only van there. There is a similar one with no services. again on grass just 8 miles south of Wissant at Ambleteuse, again on grass which has lovely views if you get an end spot which is also €5. Two private aires at Tardingham nearby as well but I have never used them.

We have also stayed on the car park at Escales as well but I am never quite comfortable on there simply because of the no motorhome sign.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

adonisito said:


> Easy solution is to use Wissant or Escalles. *We always use the latter. No signs preventing it.* Its called Haute Escalles.


You sure about that? (My emphasis)

I'm certain there was a sign at the Escalles car park prohibiting overnight stops. Not that I think there's much chance of being moved on since it's a huge area, and we've never seen more than three vehicles in there.

You can see the sign on Google Street View but they have blurred it so it's unreadable. Not sure why they do that - seems pointless to me?

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

It really doesn't take long to build up a personal list of tried and tested aires.[/quote]
Just dont whatever you do make your first visit to an aire the one at St Jean Du Luz near Biarritz. [/quote]

That aire at St Jean du Luz is amazing. Hideously situated on the main road and people are having to reverse in due to the terrible design and impossible angles. Is that the one you mean Barry ? 
We didnt stop......


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahh, St Jean de Luz, if the train noise doesn't get you then the traffic noise will. :lol: 

In fairness though, it is handy as daytime parking to visit the town which is lovely, no good for long outfits though.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We spent 8 nights up at the Aire above St Jean de Luz at Col D'Ibardin which is here http://goo.gl/maps/Ouk4Q

We passed the Aire at St Jean de Luz on the bike every day and it was always crammed. Here, have a look  http://goo.gl/maps/53p45

There were even people sat out in chairs soaking up the diesel fumes and TGV racket! I am loathed to admit it but it really is an example of people choosing to stay anywhere to avoid spending money. I cannot believe I am saying this but we found several nice looking campsites around the area that were about £10-12 (September).

Its a stunning area though from San Sebastian in Spain up to Biarittz but not good for Aires.

The Aire at Col D'Ibardin (which is actually officially in Spain) is ok though especially if you get a side on pitch. Some good walks in the area and superb views but you need secondary transport to tour the coast really.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We were in the area a couple of weeks ago. San Sabastian was superb. Parked right on the front, 10 mins to old town. Same story everywhere we went in Spain. No restrictions, cheap parking ( except Pamplona but it was an ultra modern underground parking...very very secure)....
As soon as we crossed into France, camping cars everwhere and everything full :-(
We saw more campers in 5 mins in France than we saw for a whole week in Spain ....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How did this thread on parking in Calais go 700 miles to Spain :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Funny how threads digress  
Somebody mention about an aire that they know next door to a sewage works, and revive a gassing tale :lol: 

DavidL

Gemmy - you beat me to it (I delayed hitting the submit button, thinking should I submit or not)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dalspa said:


> Funny how threads digress
> Somebody mention about an aire that they know next door to a sewage works, and revive a gassing tale :lol:
> 
> DavidL


well now you mention it :roll: , and it's on topic - there's the aire at that place just south of Boulogne on the cliffs next to the sewage works....


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Or the "chocolate" fountain at the far end of the aire at Mailleray s. Seine  

DavidL


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The mayor of Calais is being questioned by UK MPs on the Home Affairs Select Committee over immigration. she has been invited to tell them what her problems are and the effect on her town.
She has given a damming report on why the asylum seekers are trying to get to the UK rather than claim asylum in France or Italy etc.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Bringing the thread back into focus...
If Calais and Wissant etc get too crowded, there is a decent Aire just to the north of Cartagena...... well its safe and has no would-be immigrants.



Alan


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a question regarding Calais seeing as I appear to be running the gauntlet of unwittingly bring back extra passengars when leaving there to come back home as I will be on next year's summer tour:

1) Is it only users of the ferries affected or does it also affect those using the Tunnel?

2) Do other ports like Dunkerque have problems with illegal immigrants? I've been across the Channel via Ouistreham, Le Havre and St Malo and not noticed a problem.

3) Does Zeebrugge or Rotterdam crossing have problems with illegal immigrants too?

If the problem is only limited to Calais why? Is it because its a shorter crossing, surely that shouldn't matter to people who've already travelled thousands of miles?

If it's only limited to Calais what are they not doing that the others plainly are?

Jim


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *MrWez wrote: *I have a question regarding Calais seeing as I appear to be running the gauntlet of unwittingly bring back extra passengars when leaving there to come back home as I will be on next year's summer tour:
> 
> 1) Is it only users of the ferries affected or does it also affect those using the Tunnel?
> 
> ...


I dont know what all the fuss is about to be honest. We left Calais on Sunday and didnt see a single hopeful immigrant either at the terminal or on the way. It take noticably longer to get through passport control and we were searched.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

to answer 1) , the tunnel toll gate is from a long specific access road (mostly) off the autoroute, anybody trying to get there would be picked off quickly. I've not seen or heard of any problems with "illegals" there. 

as for the other ports, don't know. I suppose calais is chosen (or pointed out to them by the traffickers) because it's nearest, and all they have to do is to jump a lift on a passing truck........

don't let the scare stories put you off, calais itself is quite safe, you would get more trouble from a few local kids than the illegals. I seem to remember a few years back the stories of kids chucking stones on motorhomes from the camp site behind the aire.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

bognormike said:


> to answer 1) , the tunnel toll gate is from a long specific access road (mostly) off the autoroute, anybody trying to get there would be picked off quickly. I've not seen or heard of any problems with "illegals" there.
> 
> as for the other ports, don't know. I suppose calais is chosen (or pointed out to them by the traffickers) because it's nearest, and all they have to do is to jump a lift on a passing truck........
> 
> don't let the scare stories put you off, calais itself is quite safe, you would get more trouble from a few local kids than the illegals. I seem to remember a few years back the stories of kids chucking stones on motorhomes from the camp site behind the aire.


I wasn't planning on letting it put me off, we'll be travelling there from Ypres and wasn't planning to stop in Calais, I guess I was wondering where Calais was going wrong - I suppose it's a simple question of geography?

Jim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jim, thanks. Yes, it's like a funnel, the majority of the freight & passenger traffic goes through Calais, so they are drawn there as well.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As pet control at the chunnel is a 'stand alone' there were very recently, illegals being picked up there almost on a daily basis, at least 3 have been successful.

So yes the chunnel is targeted.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread covered most points:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-222345-.html

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MrWez

Dunkirk has from our experience had no problems, but I believe it is because there are less ferries, therfore less traffic and no queues to slow traffic. 

I have not used Dunkirk for a year, but have never seen potential immigrants there.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Mayor of Calais:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-huge-handed-benefits-says-Calais-Mayor.html

tony


----------

